# Greetings fellow Fitness Enthusiasts



## JKHalley (Jul 10, 2012)

My name is J. Kris Halley, but please just call me Kris. I have posted a thread already, but was advised that this is not the forum for that information. I reposted that under the Q&A category. 

I am a writer and am under contract to write a book called "Free Spirit Fitness." Using this philosophy I went from 285 pounds in October, 2006 to just under 160 pounds in August of 2007. This dramatic weight loss was not enhanced by any supplementation beyond a significant increase in protein. 

My approach is ideal for some but not for others. I can say proudly that I did not have the sagging skin that many people have to contend with after losing that much weight in that little time.

Currently, I am in the early stages of losing weight again. I had a second accident that resulted in four fractured vertebrae. Again, my recovery was long, and again, I gained weight. 

This time I have the advantage of knowing a book will be forthcoming, but this time, I am in a much greater hurry. 

I am a relative novice when it comes to anabolics and HGH, and would like to implement them in my endeavor this time around. 

However, I don't want to learn how to best use them through trial and error. So, I am hoping that I can meet other members who could provide guidance. 

Thank you
Kris
J Kris Halley


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

JKHalley, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

Somehow you percieve that HGH and anabolic steroids are going to help you in your endeavor to loose weight?  I think your confused. But thats Ok. hello


----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2012)

Will there be *TRA*NNY pic's in your book?


----------



## brazey (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## jadean (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to Iron Magazine!


----------



## MJG (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah Hi.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We have a ton of great knowledge here.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2012)

Hellobig welcome to the forumbest-regardswww.world-pharma.org


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------

